# Big DIY exchange ⋆BONUS: Shooting stars and celeste⋆



## Tatertot123 (May 18, 2020)

Spoiler: I'll be your host


----------



## Jules (May 18, 2020)

Interested!!


----------



## Alang19 (May 18, 2020)

I have extras DIYs, may I come?


----------



## Timexturner (May 18, 2020)

Ooh I’m interested


----------



## analytic (May 18, 2020)

interested :^)


----------



## The_Wanderer (May 18, 2020)

I am interested!


----------



## k1234_acnh (May 18, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 18, 2020)

Interested!!


----------



## Brendies (May 18, 2020)

Hi I’m interested


----------



## purple_vixen (May 18, 2020)

I gave away all of my spare DIYs  Please may I come and participate/visit Celeste/wish on 20 stars for 2NMT?

Edit: Do you have a wishlist, in case there is anything that I can bring for you to catalogue?


----------



## seikoshi (May 18, 2020)

if you're still open id love to come!


----------



## Weesha (May 18, 2020)

Im interested if its still available


----------



## Whohaw (May 18, 2020)

I have pile I can bring


----------

